# Jacob PASSED the Electrical Power CBT PE Exam (after two failed attempts!) July 2021



## Zach Stone P.E. (Aug 17, 2021)

Many of you have been asking for an interview with an engineer that had to take the PE exam more than once so you can learn exactly what they did differently in order to pass.

​

This week I had the opportunity to speak with *Jacob* about how he did just that after two previous failed attempts.

*Jacob*, a substation electrical engineer, talks with us about how he PASSED the Electrical Power CBT PE Exam with our help after failing twice using a different competitor’s course.

*Jacob* designs and works around electrical substations with prior experience in protection and controls. Passing the PE exam is opening up future career opportunities as well as helping him better understand other parts of the industry such as transmission lines, voltage drop, and transformer connections.

*Jacob* unsuccessfully took the PE exam a total of two times before finding our online class.The first two times he was enrolled with a different study course for the PE exam but failed both the paper and pencil format and the new CBT format. He noticed the other study course he was signed up for didn't seem to teach him how to really solve problems for the exam and was difficult to learn from.

*Frustrated*, he enrolled with Electrical PE Review (www.electricalpereview.com) after seeing some of our YouTube Videos. He finally passed the next time he took the PE exam on his third attempt.

Want to hear directly from Jacob about how he finally passed the third time and hear his first-hand experience about what made the difference for his third and final time taking the PE exam?

 *Click play in the thumbnail above to hear Jacob talk about:*

How to decide between review courses and online classes for the PE exam.
How to not let prior failed attempts from de-motivating your study efforts.
When to take a break from solving practice problems to deep dive on theory, applications,
and fundamentals.
How to master the fundamentals like when to multiply by three or the square root of three.
How to take the exam in multiple passes from easy, medium, to hard including code questions.
And much more!
Click here to watch Jacob's interview and learn how he passed the Power CBT PE Exam.

Join other engineers like *Jacob* and start studying for the PE exam today with our Live Class, On-demand Review Course, and Instructor-Led Discussion.

*Tonight* (Tuesday, August 17th, 2021) and *tomorrow night* (Wednesday, August 18th, 2021) we will be meeting remotely over Zoom for *Live Class #6 - Power Factor Correction* starting at 3 PM PT, 4 PM MT, 5 PM CT, 6 PM ET.

Click here to download the Fall 2021 Live Class Syllabus (PDF)

Click here to download the Fall 2021 Live Class Schedule (PDF)

Would you like to join us? Visit the Live Class page for more information.

Would you like to see other questions asked in these interviews? Comment down below!


----------



## COJeff (Aug 20, 2021)

Nice job!


----------

